# Slow water Browns



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Been going after some fish while they decide what tags I get this year. Thanks to Bugchuker from the Pile for some great advice on new tactics. I hit one of my favorite places on Saturday and caught some nice fish in the slow water.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The traditional Rapala got this fat pig to commit for a nice little ride.----SS


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Good looking browns.


----------



## fishstalker (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been having good luck with a top water frog, popping in in slack water and having a big brown slam it is pretty exciting.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I want to try a top water mouse too------SS


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

yes you do need to try a mouse, but it needs to be raining! one of my favorite things to do


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Brown Bagger, what's the significance of rain for mousing?

Easier to get away with a fake mouse with the surface disturbance?

Just curious. I'd love to get some mouse action.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes Brown Bagger.....do tell. I've also heard that night mousing during a full moon can be good.-----SS


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

fishstalker said:


> I've been having good luck with a top water frog, popping in in slack water and having a big brown slam it is pretty exciting.


I've heard of bass poppers catching browns, and oft pondered on slop frogs perhaps working. Nice! Hell, if a lowly mice will entice a sinister brownie, why not a tasty frog! Hats-off for thinking out of the box!


----------

